# Power Sound Audio XS15 Review Discussion Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Read the full review here

This review has taken a while to get done and is undoubtedly one of the most anticipated reviews that I have had the pleasure to work on in quite some time. Many forum members have been asking for an ETA on the review and now that it is done, I am sure I there will be a ton of questions as it seems like the higher the interest the harder it is to take everyone's questions into account during the review process however, that is what this thread is all about so click on the link and then come back here to discuss!

Read the full review here


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice review Dale. This looks like an extremely well constructed sub. 73lbs! Good music performance is always a plus in my book. Sounds like a great option for a sub below $1000. I like the utilitarian look of it, but I'm glad to hear it blends well with the aesthetics of your room (even if only to your eyes!).


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Peter, it really does look alright. As my wife would say 'for a sub'. But I do notice that she would not let me set them up in the living room.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice review - enjoyed reading it!

Sounds like you loved it for music... it's hard to tell if you felt the same way about movies? Although you pointed about that you are talking about some LFE that dips down into the teens. That is intensely low --- the XS15 didn't choke on it, though, did it?

I would guess only a small % of HT set-ups have subs that are capable of pulling off 16 Hz without flinching. Hmmm... I wonder how you would feel if you listened to the HSU VTF2-MK4 that I have in my set-up. I'm guessing that HSU model is probably comparable (albeit a tad less expensive than the XS15)... maybe even a notch down?

Thanks for taking the time write this up!!!!!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh no, I did not mean to imply that it choked by any means. I just thought it was very strong on the music side.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Is the max compression chart the max output (CEA 2010)?

Thanks
Ray


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Ray, the Max Compression is really more of a Max Output chart once the signal starts to struggle but is not specifically a CEA 2010 test. I really need to change that title. 

Does that help?


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

So would the CEA2010 results be higher or lower than the max compression results?

Thanks!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would expect the CEA 2010 to be higher. I am able to increase the volume by up to 10 db for certain frequencies before it stops getting louder but the point of my test was how loud can I push before I could hear compression. So I would have to define my test as the max output BEFORE compression becomes audible. I went ahead and changed the name of that section to reflect that as well.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, keep in mind that the CEA 2010 uses short term bursts at 1/3 octave spacing to measure the max SPL output as to where I am using a SINE sweep.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Great! Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting the review Dale, and more importantly, thanks for taking the time to do the review. I know first hand the trouble it can be to make a subwoofer work well in any given room especially in way of working with the main speakers trying to shake it off between music and movies,

Well done !!


----------



## JChin (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Dale, have you done a review on a HSU VTF-15H? If so, how does the PSA compare to it?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Just came across this on the PSA webstore. What a beast!

http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/power-x/products/xs30


----------



## ChopShop1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes it is! I have been chatting with Tom over the last couple of weeks and should have two of these here very soon. I look forward to testing them.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just like chopshop I placed an order for two of those beasts. Tom thinks I could get extension down to 7-11hz in my 2100cubic/ft theater!! I can't wait
How bigs your layout Chopshop?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review Dale. Very nice value to performance ratio it would seem. Someone will soon have a pair of these bad boys.


----------



## ChopShop1 (Oct 8, 2010)

jbrown15 said:


> Just like chopshop I placed an order for two of those beasts. Tom thinks I could get extension down to 7-11hz in my 2100cubic/ft theater!! I can't wait
> How bigs your layout Chopshop?


Good size, just under 5600ft3, so they will have to be beasts to cut it. Initially, I will be testing them in a 3000ft3 room, as the house isn't quite ready yet. They will find their home in our family room in the next month or so. The constraints I had to work within for this room turned out to be much more specific than I thought they would. The room is 26' wide and 20' deep and the subs will each sit in a respective front corner. My problem is that a sub that I chose would have to be less than 23" tall to "hide" behind the side of the sofa on each end of the room(3 total, one parallel to the viewing wall and one perpendicular on each side). They also had to fit with in other particular demensions in order to give me the flexibility to face the dual opposed drivers front to back or side to side, dependant on the final sound in the room and optimal placement while keeping the amp postioned in a way that it didn't show itself or the power cord (I know, too ocd, but can't help it). I know I will not get the kind of extension you will Jbrown, but if I can get good spl at the low teens and usable(100db) to 10-12hz, I will be happy. I had to come to the realization that I wasn't getting 125db from 8hz-80hz and fitting the subs in the way I wanted. I would expect you the have absolutely disgusting output levels in your room:bigsmile:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll belch for these subs!!

I own two of them in my recently completed HT room and they offer some wonderful bass performance!! 

For the price of these, I feel like I ripped off PSA!!   

PSA offers a wonderful sub and these XS15's do-not disappoint!! 

Amps do not even get warm and watching Cloverfield was AMAZING!!

Thank you PSA for selling me these wonderful Subs!!


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Picture_Shooter said:


> I'll belch for these subs!!



I love auto correct!!!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

raynist said:


> I love auto correct!!!


Would "I tip my hat" be better? 
:scratch:

I am sure you got the idea :T


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I got the idea 

I was thinking you we're saying 'I would vouch for' and auto correct changed it to 'belch' (burp). 

The auto correct on my iPhone has been responsible for several funny emails and text messages sent by me over the years!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

raynist said:


> I got the idea
> 
> I was thinking you we're saying 'I would vouch for' and auto correct changed it to 'belch' (burp).
> 
> The auto correct on my iPhone has been responsible for several funny emails and text messages sent by me over the years!


Oh got ya. That`s pretty funny. I just got rid of my 4S


----------



## nmr1723 (Nov 29, 2012)

After doing a ton of research I decided that the XS15 would be my next sub. I have to say, i'm more than happy with the performance boost this sub has added to my system. Previously, I was using an ED A2-300. The A2-300 was serviceable until I really started boosting my listening levels. This is when it started to "bottom out" from time to time. 

I researched comparable products from HSU, SVS, Epik, etc...but I kept coming back to PSA due to the value vs. performance. I've always been a "bang for buck" buyer and this one seemed to be the perfect fit.

I guess I wasn't ready for the difference this sub would make. This sub is fast, powerful and smooth. I used REW to find the location with the smoothest FR from 0-200hz and was amazed by the differences I was hearing and seeing. In my room, the XS15 was pretty smooth all the way down to almost 10hz. I realize this is room dependent. My sub is about 3 feet from a corner placed up a side wall.

I sit pretty close to my display (50" Kuro) and sub, so localization can be a bit of an issue at times (80hz crossover). Tom from PSA suggested I try and add the A2-300 into the system to see if it could smooth things out a bit. Well, it did. However, the XS15 alone provided a smoother response and better extension than both subs combined! I did my best using REW to place the second sub.

I'm going to keep the A2-300 in the system because I'm getting a slight boost in dB, and zero localization.

All in all, I'm extremely impressed with the XS15 in my room. So much so, that I'll probably get a second to replace the ED sub in the near future.

My room and system (FYI):
Total cu ft.: 6000+
Listening area: 2000 cu. ft.
Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR818
LCR: Ascend Acoustics CMT-340SE
Surr: Ascend Acoustics HTM-200SE (x4)


----------



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Dale nice review I know I appreciate it. I have been out of the HT world for about 9-10 years. when I left and life took over I had bought a PB2+/Ultra from Tom V. Actually I was ordering a PB2+ and Tom said hey I have a prototype of a PB2/Ultra and will sell it for the same price. No brainer!:spend: My question is and I do not know if you ever heard the PB2/Ultra but how would this sub compare. Tom .recommended this sub in my 12'x15'x8' room. The current sub does a good job but with the advancement in drivers and Tom and Jim's knowledge has increased x2. Thinking in this small room the XS30 might be nice. so used to 2 drivers. Anyway I know Tom is a straight shooter but since you have heard this sub wanted to get your input. I have Von Schweikert VR3.5's/LCR35/TS3 surrounds. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I am a big proponent of dual drivers. I really would like to get my hands on the XS30 to do a comparative review. That being said, Tom is usually dead on about room size recommendations and you may want to go with the XS15 and save a few bucks for something else. I really liked the performance, I found that by using a splitter at the sub for left and right inputs into a single sub cable back to the receiver also gave a much better response for some reason.


----------



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Dale pulled the trigger on the XS15:spend: When it arrives I am going to compare to the PB2+/Ultra.:T Like you Tom said break out all your Music and concert DVD's. He said I should get extension in this small room to 10-12hz.. He also responded on the dif between the XS15 and the PB2+/Ultra seeing how he engineered both,very interesting. Now the wait!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

NICE! Let me know how it works out for you!


----------



## BB1111 (Dec 10, 2012)

Now that this sub has been out for a while does anyone have more to add to the thread? Comparisons, personal experience... etc.

Thinking about picking up a pair


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

BB1111 said:


> Now that this sub has been out for a while does anyone have more to add to the thread? Comparisons, personal experience... etc.
> 
> Thinking about picking up a pair


 If you don't mind me asking----how large is the room and are there any large openings to other areas of the home? Also, which receiver/speakers are you using in the system?

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

I currently have a SVS PB12 plus and I have been considering getting another sub for a dual configuration. I have been reading how important it is to get an indentical sub in order to match up well with your existing one. Another PB12 plus would be just too expensive for me right now so I was wondering how a PSA XS15 or XV15 would match up with my PB12 plus. Thanks for any input.

By the way my room is approx. 2700cf and the dimensions are approx. 20x17x8.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

If you are considering a PSA sub to match with the PB12+, I would go with the XV15 as that is ported, although, there have been a few people having good luck with ported and sealed.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

raynist said:


> If you are considering a PSA sub to match with the PB12+, I would go with the XV15 as that is ported, although, there have been a few people having good luck with ported and sealed.


Thanks raynist for your input. I was thinking the same way as you when it came to getting another ported sub such as the XV15. I do however really like the way my PB12 plus sounds in sealed mode when listening to MC music. Movies are a different story though. The 20 or 16hz setting sounds better for bluray movies.

Update: I talked to Tom at PSA and he was extremely helpful with any questions I had. I am planning on selling my PB12 plus and getting dual XV15s.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

Great review Dale. What size room did you review the dual XS15s in? I am leaning towards the dual XV15s but the smaller footprint of the XS15s is certainly attractive to me for my particular room. Thanks again for the review.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a PB12-NSD that I am currently auditioning in my 2600 cu. ft living room. I am perfectly happy with its output, but find that I may have to switch to a sub with a smaller footprint. I would prefer to keep overall performance and output as close as possible for a similar price. The XS15 is one of the top options I have found, as the SB12 seems to give up substantial output. Is anyone able to comment on its performance compared to the PB12-NSD? Dale, your review seems to imply that it performed well on movies but I don't know what size room your were in.

Thanks


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Bear123 said:


> I have a PB12-NSD that I am currently auditioning in my 2600 cu. ft living room. I am perfectly happy with its output, but find that I may have to switch to a sub with a smaller footprint. I would prefer to keep overall performance and output as close as possible for a similar price. The XS15 is one of the top options I have found, as the SB12 seems to give up substantial output. Is anyone able to comment on its performance compared to the PB12-NSD? Dale, your review seems to imply that it performed well on movies but I don't know what size room your were in.
> 
> Thanks


 Hi Bear,


I could point you toward several customers who expressed their opinions when replacing their pb12nsd with the XV15. Instead, how about this, order the XV15 and if you don't feel it compares favorably to your current sub I'll handle the shipping costs for you if you decide to ship it back to our Ohio factory? The only caveat here is a new order won't ship for about a week. We are still catching up on a massive holiday rush coupled with a slower than expected ship date(s) on some key inventory from our suppliers.

Please email me at [email protected] if you want to discuss any of this(off forum), thanks.

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tom V. said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> 
> I could point you toward several customers who expressed their opinions when replacing their pb12nsd with the XV15. Instead, how about this, order the XV15 and if you don't feel it compares favorably to your current sub I'll handle the shipping costs for you if you decide to ship it back to our Ohio factory? The only caveat here is a new order won't ship for about a week. We are still catching up on a massive holiday rush coupled with a slower than expected ship date(s) on some key inventory from our suppliers.
> ...


Now that is a awsome deal!


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome deal indeed. I will vouch for the XV15. I have dual ones and I highly recommend PSA.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Once again I see Tom stepping in and showing why he has the reputation that he does.

Bear123, I can attest to how good PSA aka Tom and Jim are with the customer service and the performance of their products. Just a little example of my experience, I was one of the first few customers to buy and receive my dual XS30's. Some might recall the first dozen of them shipped out and a few had damage to them thru no fault of PSA's. Anyways to make a long story short Tom stepped up big time and made it right and then some!


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well I was tempted by the XV15 to be sure. It still appeals to me due to the bang for the buck value I feel it offers. However, my issue was trying to get past the WAF, hence the possible interest in the *XS*15. However, it appears that a new chair to hide the sub with, and a new Mac Book Pro, were all it took to pass the WAF test. In the end, I guess you could say it cost me $2200 for an $800 sub.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

Bear123 said:


> Well I was tempted by the XV15 to be sure. It still appeals to me due to the bang for the buck value I feel it offers. However, my issue was trying to get past the WAF, hence the possible interest in the *XS*15. However, it appears that a new chair to hide the sub with, and a new Mac Book Pro, were all it took to pass the WAF test. In the end, I guess you could say it cost me $2200 for an $800 sub.


Anxious to hear your thoughts on your new sub and maybe some pictures.


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Feb 15, 2013)

out of curiosity, what are uy going to do with you PB12 NSD?

And hey Tom, gimme a ring as soon as you get a XS15 or XV15 b-stock!


----------

